# Low temps=boomerang dog



## hecallsmebama (Mar 31, 2016)

Poor Amos! It's no secret on this forum that he does not enjoy cold or wet weather. This morning it was in the upper 20s when I let him out to potty. No sooner than his feet hit the porch steps was he back at the door. I let him back in, but he was miserable to go, so he rang the bell again. Put him back out. No luck. Back at the door within seconds. Put the sweater on him and back out he went....only to return before leaving the porch. He is going to have a hard time when winter storm Helena hits this weekend! Should be interesting!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I watched Max this weekend... He doesn't like bad weather either. I must go out with him if I expect him to go. If I don't, he will continue to beg and whine because he NEEDS to go. Put on the coat, hat, boots... come on lets go pee pee!!! If I am lucky, and stay out just a little longer, we might even get a poo.. ;D


----------



## hecallsmebama (Mar 31, 2016)

I'm just praying we get more snow than ice. We will be on the southern end of the storm and I can't imagine things ending well if its me on ice, leash in hand, and an opinionated Amos at the other end of it! ;D


----------



## nymeria (Jan 18, 2016)

Mia does this with rain. She'll hold it until she can't hold it anymore, then finally dash out to do her business and dash back in. She won't even step outside until she's desperate. Good thing I live in SoCal where it doesn't rain much.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

nymeria said:


> Mia does this with rain. She'll hold it until she can't hold it anymore, then finally dash out to do her business and dash back in. She won't even step outside until she's desperate. Good thing I live in SoCal where it doesn't rain much.


haha  Kaylee doesn't mind snow but she HATES rain. If it's raining she does the same thing as Mia.


----------



## nymeria (Jan 18, 2016)

It's too funny. Mia seems to love the snow, though. Go figure. Romping through a snow covered field in the midst of a storm is her idea of a perfect day, I think.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Ruby is the same way. I have to stand out in the freezing weather WITH her, repeatedly tell her to "GO PEE" and then we both run back inside. Usually this is followed by her doing zoomies around the house. Crazy dog. When it is really cold she only goes out to pee & poo maybe 2 times a day.

We live in Texas so it usually isn't very cold, but the past few days we've had temps ranging from 15-35 degrees.


----------

